# scalp tenderness



## lorilou

ever since nov when i began syptoms which eventually led to dx of sjorgrens and fibro Ive had a very tender scalp. is this typical fibro?lori


----------



## M&M

I have read a lot of Fibro patients have that symptom. There is a scalp tenderness/tingliness/pain that is reported fairly commonly. It's not a symptom that is listed on the major symptom/diagnostic lists for Fibro, but it is reported by patients as a pretty common thing. Scalp tenderness can also be a symptom of thyroid disorders too though, so if you haven't had your thyroid levels checked lately (free T3 and T4 levels, rather than just a TSH level), you might ask your doctor about checking those out, just to make sure. On the off chance it's a thyroid thing, rather than a Fibro thing, you might be able to fix it with proper meds. It can also be a common symptom for patients with Rheumatoid Arthritis. Though I'm guessing you may have been tested for that during your Sjogren's and Fibro diagnosis process. If not, that might be something else to look at, just to make sure.Hope this helps some!


----------

